# 2-105 White keeping her going!



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Looking for info on replacing balancer on White 2-105. I think 254.4 Perkins Diesel. 3 grooves. Rubber is coming apart. Any good sources?


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

There's a place in Oregon Dale Manufacturing that rebuilds harmonic balancers he works on all make and models. I have used him for an Allis Chalmers 301 diesel and many others over on the Allis forum have given him good reviews. Good work and a reasonable price and fast turn around. You will just have to look up his web site.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

I will look them up, thank you very much.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Get ahold of Maibach Tractor in Ohio, they have rebuilt balancers for the Waukesha diesels so I'm pretty sure they'll have em for the 354 Perkins.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive.

http://parts.maibachtractorparts.com/product_info.php/cPath/25_43/products_id/656


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

danwi said:


> Gee I emailed him today Sunday and he replied. So I took it off and putting in mail tomorrow. Thank you for the tip.
> 
> There's a place in Oregon Dale Manufacturing that rebuilds harmonic balancers he works on all make and models. I have used him for an Allis Chalmers 301 diesel and many others over on the Allis forum have given him good reviews. Good work and a reasonable price and fast turn around. You will just have to look up his web site.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Get ahold of Maibach Tractor in Ohio, they have rebuilt balancers for the Waukesha diesels so I'm pretty sure they'll have em for the 354 Perkins.
> 
> When I took off balancer looks like There was a weld repair and put gasket sealer on the weld. Didn't dare scrap it off. Now looking for used timing chain cover. I will post a new thread. Thanks for your help. Will call them tomorrow to see about cover.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

danwi said:


> There's a place in Oregon Dale Manufacturing that rebuilds harmonic balancers he works on all make and models. I have used him for an Allis Chalmers 301 diesel and many others over on the Allis forum have given him good reviews. Good work and a reasonable price and fast turn around. You will just have to look up his web site.


Dale did a great job! Sand blasted and repainted. Looks like new. Thank you for the tip. The best value around, just go to the source worked.


----------

